# [solved] time stamp jumps in server log

## toralf

This is the 2nd time in this year that my tor server warned me about this :

```
Feb 22 18:31:46.000 [warn] Your system clock just jumped 397 seconds forward; assuming established circuits no longer work.

Feb 22 18:36:29.000 [warn] Your system clock just jumped 171 seconds forward; assuming established circuits no longer work.

Feb 22 18:38:33.000 [warn] Your system clock just jumped 124 seconds forward; assuming established circuits no longer work.

Feb 22 18:46:28.000 [warn] Your system clock just jumped 382 seconds forward; assuming established circuits no longer work.

Feb 22 18:49:41.000 [warn] Your system clock just jumped 136 seconds forward; assuming established circuits no longer work.
```

and right, the syslog has entrie like this :

```
# zgrep 'Job execution ' /var/log/messages*                                                                                                           

/var/log/messages:Feb 22 18:31:47 tor-relay crond[19337]: (root) INFO (Job execution of per-minute job scheduled for 18:27 delayed into subsequent minute 18:31. Skipping job run.)

/var/log/messages:Feb 22 18:38:58 tor-relay crond[20823]: (root) INFO (Job execution of per-minute job scheduled for 18:37 delayed into subsequent minute 18:38. Skipping job run.)

/var/log/messages:Feb 22 18:46:27 tor-relay crond[29510]: (root) INFO (Job execution of per-minute job scheduled for 18:45 delayed into subsequent minute 18:46. Skipping job run.)

/var/log/messages:Feb 22 18:46:27 tor-relay crond[27284]: (root) INFO (Job execution of per-minute job scheduled for 18:44 delayed into subsequent minute 18:46. Skipping job run.)

/var/log/messages:Feb 22 18:46:27 tor-relay crond[27285]: (root) INFO (Job execution of per-minute job scheduled for 18:44 delayed into subsequent minute 18:46. Skipping job run.)

```

It's a stable hardened system with latest unstable hardened kernel.

Partly the issue might be related to the fact that during boot ntpdate isn't run successfully :

```
 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp3s0

 *   config_enp3s0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[1199]: version 6.6.7 starting

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[1199]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1b:a9:fb:8e:30:85:a9:ed:01:cb

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: IAID a9:ed:01:cb

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: rebinding lease of 5.9.158.75

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: probing for an IPv4LL address

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: DHCP lease expired

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: offered 5.9.158.75 from 188.40.24.199

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: ignoring offer of 5.9.158.75 from 188.40.24.199

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.94.210

dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

dhcpcd[1199]: forked to background, child pid 1243

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 169.254.94.210/16

 [ ok ]

 * Starting dnsmasq ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Exiting, name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

```

althought I already set 

```

waitip
```

in /etc/dhcpcd.conf.

What else can/shall I do ?

UpdateLooks like a big (swap) storm of ~10 GB written data - and a lot of inode/entries were used regarding to sysstat - either a DDOS attack or some of the chroot images were driving nuts.

But nevertheless there's a small issue at start w/ ntpdate at boot, or ?Last edited by toralf on Mon Feb 23, 2015 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

toralf,

dhcdcd isn't at all happy. 

```
dhcpcd[1199]: enp3s0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.94.210 
```

A link local address on a server is about as useful as a chocolate teapot.

After that ntpd will fail as it can't reach the outside world.

----------

## toralf

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> A link local address on a server is about as useful as a chocolate teapot.

 ha ha ha *head smack*  - ok, have to look onto it, maybe I just should hard code then both ip address and dns serves ...

----------

## toralf

Ok, I configured now the network :

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         5.9.158.65      0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 enp3s0

5.9.158.64      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.224 U     2      0        0 enp3s0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp3s0="5.9.158.75/32"

routes_enp3s0="default via 5.9.158.65"

dns_servers_enp3s0="127.0.0.1 213.133.98.98 213.133.99.99 213.133.100.100"

dns_domain_enp3s0="your-server.de"

fallback_enp3s0="dhcp"

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from enp3s0

# =start of /etc/resolv.conf.head

nameserver 127.0.0.1

# =end of/etc/resolv.conf.head

domain your-server.de

nameserver 213.133.98.98

nameserver 213.133.99.99

nameserver 213.133.100.100

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Before I do reboot the server: Is there anything else what I missed ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

toralf,

Well, if there is, you can always boot the rescue system  :)

The nameserver on localhost looks odd to me.

----------

